# hysterectomy with IBS-C?



## Isis2011 (Sep 10, 2011)

My GYN strongly advises me to have a partial hysterectomy for several reasons, none of which are currently life threatening. I'm very mixed about it because I wonder if it will make my IBS-C worse in the long run. Also, they would definitely use narcotics that would further constipate me, and I wonder if straining on the toilet after surgery might cause a prolapse. Have any of you with IBS-C been through this? From what I hear, it could be the best thing I can do for myself in the long run, or it could totally complicate my condition for the rest of my life.


----------

